# KG frustrated by the lack of a trade at the deadline (link)



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2777978

Timberwolves star thankful for opt-out contract clause


The Minnesota Timberwolves' lack of trade activity over the past few years hasn't gone unnoticed by All-Star forward Kevin Garnett.

*"We made no moves. Typical,"* Garnett told the Minneapolis Star Tribune after Friday's shootaround.

*"Thank God for opt-outs," he told the newspaper, adding that he was "not happy" another trade deadline had come and gone without a significant change to the team.*

The 30-year-old forward, who made his 10th All-Star Game appearance last weekend, has an opt-out clause in his contract after the 2007-08 season, before the final year of his current deal.

When asked if he'd hoped the team would make a move before the trade deadline to boost the team's playoff chances, he told the newspaper, "We're trying to get better, right? It is what it is."

In spite of the comments, assistant general manager Fred Hoiberg said he spoke with Garnett after the deadline passed and said his star player's mood was "good." 

Garnett is having another strong year on the court, averaging 22 points and nearly 13 rebounds per game.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

If McHale doesn't step down this summer, I'm boycotting this team until he does. Hopefully KG gives Hoiberg a year to try to right the ship.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Hoiberg is taking over the ship (the titanic). but we have no reason to think he's going to be any better; he did train under McHale after all.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm not surprised.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Honestly, if he opt-out, your team deserves it.

Your team could've easily dealt Jaric and Griffin to Detroit for Nazr and Murray; And also could've dealt Hudson to Cleveland (for something like Newble and Wesley), but McHale choice was to stand pat. Terrible attitude.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

We suck. I want KG to be treated better.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if i was garnett i'd be going straight to taylor

they can honestly be stupid enough to do nothing and think garnett isnt gonna leave? they have just pissed off the most loyal player in league, and the face of their franchise so much hes just gonna leave.

how mchale is still employed is just stupid


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Zuca said:


> Honestly, if he opt-out, your team deserves it.
> 
> Your team could've easily dealt Jaric and Griffin to Detroit for Nazr and Murray; And also could've dealt Hudson to Cleveland (for something like Newble and Wesley), but McHale choice was to stand pat. Terrible attitude.


McHale always stands pat. I wonder if he's just lazy (that's always been rumored) or if he just really sucks at convincing other GMs to make trades.

That trade would have been fine with me, but it's not like it would have been a major upgrade talent wise. Probably only a sideways moves. Those are the only moves we get done, sideways moves.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Mateo said:


> McHale always stands pat. I wonder if he's just lazy (that's always been rumored) or if he just really sucks at convincing other GMs to make trades.
> 
> That trade would have been fine with me, but it's not like it would have been a major upgrade talent wise. Probably only a sideways moves. Those are the only moves we get done, sideways moves.


The only kind of big move I could see was James+Hudson to NY for Steve Francis, or something like this...


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah, I would have liked that. francis has been an all-star in the past and isn't done physically so he could return to previous form under the right circumstances. I don't know if we are that circumstance but it's worth a shot.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a question for you Wolves fans.

If we acquired AI in a trade that involves Foye and some players, is our team a better suitor for AI than in Denver? I know it sounds odd and too early to tell but imagine that.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Definitely, we'd still have Casey and our team played pretty good defense under him. Karl doesn't coach defense.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Can you blame the guy? This team is one or two moves away from competiting again in my mind.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i still think AI would be a good fit for the wolves. if they can grab AI and trade ricky davis for someone who plays defense, this team could be very good


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Can you blame the guy? This team is one or two moves away from competiting again in my mind.


i actually agree, theres a lot of pieces to this team they just dont quit fit together.
ricky and mike james are both potential 20 ppg scorers (obviously not on the same team though) , blounts had a big year, foye and mccants are a great potential back court.

theres just something missing.

this off-season will be huge either way for this franchise... either they manage to make some moves that put them in contention, or they make none... for the last time before the face of their franchise leaves town.


----------

